# Need help ID brake levers



## ddmrk (Dec 14, 2015)

Does any one know what year or model where this brake lever used instead of white plastic insert it has an aluminum insert


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 14, 2015)

those levers with flat handles are 1968 and older. I would assume early 60s for the aluminum but I never noticed the two types of inserts, guess you learn something new every day


----------



## spoker (Dec 16, 2015)

i think red dors[early]had metal inserts,gold dots[later]had nylon insets


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 16, 2015)

i just looked at some of my bikes. My 67' ramshorn is red dot and has plastic but my 61 jaguar red dot has no insert at all? weird


----------

